# Rezound Battery



## Ianxcom

Fits perfectly. Just went out and bought one. Confirmed.


----------



## skinien

What's the capacity? 1620 mAH?


----------



## Ianxcom

Yeah. 1620 as compared to the stock 1400. Its a little snug but not hard to get in at all (yeah I I know.. that's what she said) and the back cover seals perfectly.


----------



## fadepoint89

Ianxcom said:


> Yeah. 1620 as compared to the stock 1400. Its a little snug but not hard to get in at all (yeah I I know.. that's what she said) and the back cover seals perfectly.


Lol at the "that's what she said"

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelkahl

I picked this up on Friday, it's a great battery. Nothing that will blow you away as far as difference. Today I went from 6am to 4:30ish before I threw it back on the charger. With the 1400 I was back on the charger at 1-3pm depending on my usage. Today was a light day of use so I'd say I got an extra 1 1/2 hours out of it. Not bad


----------



## Quantify

The difference was profound for me
..







Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelkahl

Ummm, my phone had much more usage than your apparently. Notice that for the first 1 1/2 hours it was steady...thats because I didn't get 4g reception until I got to work. My indicator still read 100%.


----------



## z71kris

Cool, that's the battery the bolt should of had in the first place.

posted from my Infected Thunderbolt


----------



## Bxrider117

Did you guys go to the VZW store and purchase the battery? How much was it?


----------



## Ianxcom

I went to Verizon. If I remember new was 39 and my corporate discount was 29.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Interesting. Might give this a shot to get away from the extended for a while.


----------



## michaelkahl

Ianxcom said:


> I went to Verizon. If I remember new was 39 and my corporate discount was 29.


Same for me


----------



## Bxrider117

I ordered the rezound for your wife and an extra battery for my Tbolt. I got the battery for $19.99


----------



## xoomdev

Bxrider117 said:


> I ordered the rezound for your wife and an extra battery for my Tbolt. I got the battery for 19.99


Nice. I'll let my wife know.


----------



## Mustang302LX

xoomdev said:


> Nice. I'll let my wife know.


Lmao I was just about to say the same thing.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## reyztec

HTC pedia has them for 29.99. I just picked one up


----------



## arh2o

Awesome, anyone know how much these are at the Verizon store?


----------



## bowtieduece

reyztec said:


> HTC pedia has them for 29.99. I just picked one up


They also have a slim extended rezound battery that is 1800mah ..


----------



## TCM

bowtieduece said:


> They also have a slim extended rezound battery that is 1800mah ..


Do you know if anyone has tried that yet? That could be an interesting option.


----------



## bowtieduece

TCM said:


> Do you know if anyone has tried that yet? That could be an interesting option.


If it fits the stock rezound cover I don't see why not?


----------



## tekhna

Wait, the Rezound cover and the Thunderbolt cover are identical? I thought the Rezound was thicker than the TB? It makes sense that the 1600 mah battery would fit, but maybe not the 1800.


----------



## dickenam

bowtieduece said:


> Wait, the Rezound cover and the Thunderbolt cover are identical? I thought the Rezound was thicker than the TB? It makes sense that the 1600 mah battery would fit, but maybe not the 1800.


I would love to know if any of this is true.


----------



## arh2o

The 1800 isn't made by HTC though. If you check http://batteryboss.org you can see the OEM batteries are SO much better and rated at spec. The 1800 rezound battery is prob actually only 1500.


----------



## DragonBlade

Just went out on my Lunch and bought one My self at a Vzw Store.








I live in Riverside, Ca. But work in Moreno Valley, Ca.

I went in and Spoke to one of the Girls there. I told her I had heard they had all their 4g batteries for half off.
She said she wasnt sure about it, but that she'd check. she went out and grabbed me a Rezound Ext battery and said that all
Extended batteries were Half OFF. I Felt Bummed but Decided to just by a Standard one, Since I get a Corporate Discount.
When she came back and Scanned it... IT auto adjusted the price to 19.99 Total price out the door was like 21.75. (Reciept in the Car)

So Now my question, is I have read How many of you are calibrating your batteries, How do i go about doign that???
Also Dont know if its been mentioned, but while it does fit perfectly. Keep in mind that it will be goign in Upside down, Hopefully Your Not OCD
about having things Right up.. Not that you can see it under the cover anyways...









Quick...Thanks to Our Helpful members... I would have hated to miss out on getting a good deal and a bigger Battery to Boot.


----------



## TCM

DragonBlade said:


> Just went out on my Lunch and bought one My self at a Vzw Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Riverside, Ca. But work in Moreno Valley, Ca.
> 
> I went in and Spoke to one of the Girls there. I told her I had heard they had all their 4g batteries for half off.
> She said she wasnt sure about it, but that she'd check. she went out and grabbed me a Rezound Ext battery and said that all
> Extended batteries were Half OFF. I Felt Bummed but Decided to just by a Standard one, Since I get a Corporate Discount.
> When she came back and Scanned it... IT auto adjusted the price to 19.99 Total price out the door was like 21.75. (Reciept in the Car)
> 
> So Now my question, is I have read How many of you are calibrating your batteries, How do i go about doign that???
> Also Dont know if its been mentioned, but while it does fit perfectly. Keep in mind that it will be goign in Upside down, Hopefully Your Not OCD
> about having things Right up.. Not that you can see it under the cover anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick...Thanks to Our Helpful members... I would have hated to miss out on getting a good deal and a bigger Battery to Boot.


If you are rooted, you can use an application called BatteryCalibration and follow the instructions in the app.


----------



## Ianxcom

I just went into recovery and wiped battery stats at full charge. Doing my first discharge now.


----------



## Pithism

htc rezound slim 1800 on htc pedia looks photo shopped when you enlarge picture. so i wouldnt touch it.


----------



## BennyJr

This is interesting. I might have to pick one up.


----------



## yakitori

You can do it in terminal

Su
Sysrw
Cd /data/system
Rm batterystats.bin


----------



## jerrycycle

Ianxcom said:


> I just went into recovery and wiped battery stats at full charge. Doing my first discharge now.


Another way with root explorer. Data/ system/ battery stats.bin. Long press and delete.


----------



## Gabiola1

Is this on the vzw site?


----------



## DragonBlade

Thanks to all the peeps who gave me different ways to get my bat calibrated. So nice to be able to ask a question and not get Noob tubed. Lol


----------



## wxjunkie

reyztec said:


> HTC pedia has them for 29.99. I just picked one up


Me too. Will post results vs stock battery after it arrives.


----------



## Mustang302LX

DragonBlade said:


> Thanks to all the peeps who gave me different ways to get my bat calibrated. So nice to be able to ask a question and not get Noob tubed. Lol


That's the great thing over here!

I am so tempted to buy one but am awaiting the Nexus. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Just got the standard Rezound battery for my Thunderbolt 21.80 after discount. I will report usage in a few days after some battery calibration and full charges and discharges. So you can compare this battery on Rezound with a rooted thunderbolt with custom kernel.


----------



## Bxrider117

My Rezound battery just came in the mail today and i am calibrating my phone as we speak. I typically get anywhere between 8-12hrs of battery on the OEM battery. I am running Virus' Eterity rom version 117. IT is a Sense 3.5 rom for those interested. I am hoping to bump the battery life to 11-16hrs. That would make the battery worth it. I also paid $19.99 from vzw. I will get the Gnex when it comes out but I am not in a rush. I like my Tbolt.


----------



## Mexiken

All 4G LTE batteries at Verizon should be half off. Meaning standards are 19.99 and Extended are 24.99


----------



## Grnlantern79

Bxrider117 said:


> My Rezound battery just came in the mail today and i am calibrating my phone as we speak. I typically get anywhere between 8-12hrs of battery on the OEM battery. I am running Virus' Eterity rom version 117. IT is a Sense 3.5 rom for those interested. I am hoping to bump the battery life to 11-16hrs. That would make the battery worth it. I also paid 19.99 from vzw. I will get the Gnex when it comes out but I am not in a rush. I like my Tbolt.


When you get gnex sell me your standard Rezound battery if you don't need it anymore.


----------



## lu270bro

Just picked mine up last night at the VZW corp. store in my neck of the woods ( a TOP TEN nationwide store) . I wanted to make sure it fit so I changed it out in the store. The rep was surprised that I even knew that the rezound battery might fit; he didnt even know. Well, i booted my phone there in front of the CSR, not thinking about my Superuser splash screen and the CM7 bootanimation, basically giving away the fact that my phone is modified/hacked. To my surprise, the csr told me how he wished he could run CM on his phone, and asked me how my Bolt runs on it! We had a good conversation, part of it on the Nexus of course, and when I got ready to leave after making sure the phone doesnt show some oddball battery error and paying for it ($19.99 before tax btw), he grabs one of his cards and hands it to me and says to be sure to contact him whenever i need something for any of my phones without fear of ANY warranty talk whatsoever. He may just be telling me what I want to hear, but the guy seemed genuine, and I was delightfully surprised by all this. Anyways, I let it discharge over night and will calibrate it and hopefully see some gains out of it. 
BTW, he thinks the Nexus will be out sometime around black Friday or that weekend, that they will be selling it in store, and they already have the promo material and several different accessories for it which he would not sell to me yet.....take all of that with a grain of salt, of course!
For $20 for a REAL 1650 mA battery (not the crap Seidio puts out) this is a great deal, and recommend it for any Bolt users, if just so you have an authentic OEM backup battery.


----------



## whojabacod

Grnlantern79 said:


> When you get gnex sell me your standard Rezound battery if you don't need it no more.


If you don't need it *any* more


----------



## Grnlantern79

whojabacod said:


> If you don't need it *any* more


Yea that....


----------



## Mustang302LX

I think I'm going to hit up a VzW store tonight and pick one up to hold me over till the Nexus. Plus my wife is taking the TBolt when I switch so at least she will have better battery without using the 2750 extended battery I have.


----------



## Ianxcom

So far I'm loving the noticeable difference in battery life.


----------



## Grnlantern79

So far with new Rezound 1620 mah battery on first charge, battery calibration. Will tweak and maybe change kernels to test a few things out. More screen shots to come.


----------



## Ianxcom

Very nice. I got 12 hours with moderate to heavy use, all 4g no wifi or 3g. A few phone calls. A lot of texts. Checking rootz every 15 to 20 minutes. That was on my first calibration.


----------



## Gabiola1

Picked one up today. Hope its noticeable.


----------



## richard713

Quantify said:


> The difference was profound for me
> ..
> View attachment 11000
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


phone idle time?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nice results so far it seems. Plan on going out now to pick one up!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Rezound 1620 mah test:

Complete test of WiFi and 3g mixture, lots of screen time, lots of Twitter, few phone calls, lots of rootz and xda, etc here is the run down.


----------



## Gabiola1

Trying to kill mine. Threw it in and it read 42% right after I got it. 1.5 hours screen time.


----------



## DragonBlade

Ianxcom said:


> Very nice. I got 12 hours with moderate to heavy use, all 4g no wifi or 3g. A few phone calls. A lot of texts. Checking rootz every 15 to 20 minutes. That was on my first calibration.


Got 14 hours on my shiny new battery.. with WWF and HWF all day... Checking Rootz and FB Chatting, but i did use a WiFi For a Bit.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I just picked one up tonight for $19.99 and can't wait to try it. I'm so sick of the crappy 1400mAh stock battery. I like how this one is red...not that anyone can see it though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Gabiola1

Phone just died. 8 hours 49. 2 hours and 15 screen time. A couple short calls, some texts. Facebook, Dolphin, Rootwiki app. This was out of the box. Started with a 42% charge. Time to charge it up and clear batt stats tomorrow.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Gabiola1 said:


> Phone just died. 8 hours 49. 2 hours and 15 screen time. A couple short calls, some texts. Facebook, Dolphin, Rootwiki app. This was out of the box. Started with a 42% charge. Time to charge it up and clear batt stats tomorrow.


Seems good for starting so low!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## TRE_588

All these reports have me sold on going out and buying one...come on paycheck


----------



## paulsg63

Mustang302LX said:


> I just picked one up tonight for 19.99 and can't wait to try it. I'm so sick of the crappy 1400mAh stock battery. I like how this one is red...not that anyone can see it though.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


Where did you get it for 19.99?


----------



## Grnlantern79

paulsg63 said:


> Where did you get it for 19.99?


Verizon store it comes out to 21.80 for my state tax anyways.


----------



## ktez

I went to the local Verizon corporate store and they said it was only the 4g extended batteries that were half price. So I went to their website and got the Rezound battery for 19.99 with free shipping. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dvgb173

ktez said:


> I went to the local Verizon corporate store and they said it was only the 4g extended batteries that were half price. So I went to their website and got the Rezound battery for 19.99 with free shipping. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


What website did you go to? I signed into VerizonWireless.com and put the standard battery in my cart and it came up at 29.99.


----------



## Grnlantern79

The store itself, drive to the store.


----------



## dvgb173

Grnlantern79 said:


> The store itself, drive to the store.


Yeah. Called store. They are good with the $19.99 for standard Rezound battery.
Will pick it up Monday.
Thanks.


----------



## icedmayhem

Just got one myself. Def taking longer to charge and seems to be holding better waiting to hit the magic 100% then give it a run hard. Gonna run my slingbox on it to drain it to see how long it handle until full discharge

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah at store it shows full price but when it rings up it gets discounted.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Battery monitor widget show Rezound battery as 2750 mAh so weird.


----------



## Eli

Some of these stats are better than mine WITH the extended battery.


----------



## Grnlantern79

elir41 said:


> Some of these stats are better than mine WITH the extended battery.


Depends where you got extended at....OEM batteries are always the best. If you got a 2750 or higher off eBay they are cheaply made are not what they claim to be. Find the truth about batteries on www.batteryboss.org its crazy that some of these places can claim to sell 1800 mAh battery and end up being 1400 mAh same as stock thunderbolt


----------



## Mustang302LX

So far over 2 hours off charger with wifi on still at 100%. That's light usage but my stock battery would easily be at 90% or less by now. Hopefully this is a good sign!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## chocoyo00

Anyone noticed that the actual percentage left doesn't seem accurate?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## 1quickshortbus

Went to my local store today to buy 2 one for both mine and my wife's. They were out of stock so they ordered them for me, free 2 day shipping. They had to do 2 transactions as the discount only applied to the first battery. Can't wait to try these out.

Like others said when I asked about price I was told 39.99 so I had them ring them up and that is when the discount showed.


----------



## THRILLHO

On the first full charge with the latest imo kernel I got ~21 hours, 2 hours of screen on, with plenty of WWF and texting, as well as Facebook checking. All 3G. Just finished calibrating so hopefully I'll see even better results. However, if it stays a consistent 21 hours I can finally not have to worry about using my phone without a charger handy. So glad the Rezound battery fits.


----------



## Eli

Grnlantern79 said:


> Depends where you got extended at....OEM batteries are always the best. If you got a 2750 or higher off eBay they are cheaply made are not what they claim to be. Find the truth about batteries on www.batteryboss.org its crazy that some of these places can claim to sell 1800 mAh battery and end up being 1400 mAh same as stock thunderbolt


I use the OEM HTC extended battery, straight from Verizon.

I agree with those other batteries that aren't very good. I had a Seidio extended slim for my Incredible 1 and it was worse than the stock battery. They make great cases, but ill never buy one of those batteries again.


----------



## Gabiola1

So far today. Fully charged and battery calibration this morning. Impressed so far.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Not too shabby.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## chocoyo00

I just found a side effect with this battery compared to stock, at least in my phone if I use the Rezound battery my GPS is not accurate anymore, I can't get a lock with accuracy better than 2000 feet on 3G, Wifi it shows accurate within 30 feet. Then I switched to the stock battery and boom, accurate on 3G within 4 feet almost instantly. I tried both Sense ROM's and AOSP ROM's. Maybe it's due to the cover fitting a little bit tight?? Can anyone else confirm? Thanks.


----------



## Gabiola1

My GPS got lock no problem inside the house. Loving this battery.


----------



## Mustang302LX

chocoyo00 said:


> I just found a side effect with this battery compared to stock, at least in my phone if I use the Rezound battery my GPS is not accurate anymore, I can't get a lock with accuracy better than 2000 feet on 3G, Wifi it shows accurate within 30 feet. Then I switched to the stock battery and boom, accurate on 3G within 4 feet almost instantly. I tried both Sense ROM's and AOSP ROM's. Maybe it's due to the cover fitting a little bit tight?? Can anyone else confirm? Thanks.


Just checked on 3G only (no 4G where I am) and had 10 satellites and was ranging from 20-30 ft accuracy.


----------



## chocoyo00

That's weird...Do your battery covers fit well just like with the stock battery? putting the stock battery on fixes de accuracy issue for me. Oh well...


----------



## Mexiken

lu270bro said:


> Just picked mine up last night at the VZW corp. store in my neck of the woods ( a TOP TEN nationwide store)


What woods would these be????


----------



## Mustang302LX

chocoyo00 said:


> That's weird...Do your battery covers fit well just like with the stock battery? putting the stock battery on fixes de accuracy issue for me. Oh well...


I didn't have any issues so I'd say my back fits pretty well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

For what it's worth, people gotta remember that the difference from one to the other is about 15%, so if you normally get 10 hours, you'll get 11.5 with this in a best case scenario. It's not like you'll throw it in and get an extra 10 hours.


----------



## sk3litor

Mustang302LX said:


> Just checked on 3G only (no 4G where I am) and had 10 satellites and was ranging from 20-30 ft accuracy.


How do you know how many satellites are tracking?


----------



## Fadelight

SomeGuyDude said:


> For what it's worth, people gotta remember that the difference from one to the other is about 15%, so if you normally get 10 hours, you'll get 11.5 with this in a best case scenario. It's not like you'll throw it in and get an extra 10 hours.


Mathematically and logically, that would be correct... but my own personal experience is vastly different from your statement.


----------



## Gabiola1

Fadelight said:


> Mathematically and logically, that would be correct... but my own personal experience is vastly different from your statement.


Agreed. I was at 16 hours with some short calls, texting, lots of data, 40 minutes of music... 3+ hours of screen time last night and still at 40%. Flashed the new miui ics and restored everything. Still at 25% after that. This battery is what the Tbolt should have came with.


----------



## Gabiola1

sk3litor said:


> How do you know how many satellites are tracking?


Use GPS Status app from market.


----------



## Bxrider117

SomeGuyDude said:


> For what it's worth, people gotta remember that the difference from one to the other is about 15%, so if you normally get 10 hours, you'll get 11.5 with this in a best case scenario. It's not like you'll throw it in and get an extra 10 hours.


You are correct mathematically. However, with the stock battery after charging or doing the whole ramp up charge when a new rom is installed I could go 2-3 hours with 10%. With this new Rezounfd battery I could go 2-3 and be at 99 or 100%. The phone drains as if the battery is the larger extended battery. I am currently on 20hours of use with 8% left and I would say that 7 of those hours I was sleeping. Other than that I used the phone a good amount of time for phone calls,internet and playing mp3 player for about 3 hours will driving in NYC.

I am also running Skyraider 1.1 rom. I was running Eternity 3.5 sense rom but I would only get 12 hours of battery life.Those are two roms that I know that NFL app works and I have to have that for football season.


----------



## icedmayhem

2nd review from me.

Man does this hold it juice on whichever ROM I'm runnibg. Now on bamf 110 with imo 510 kernal but it takes forever for it to recharge unless the phone is off wether from the wall or my car.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slimpirudude

okay, so I've read every post of the 9 pages to get a good idea of this.. and I'm sold!!! Looks like ill be stopping by Verizon after work. Just the standard rezound oem batt right, not extended. Wanna make sure. Before buy it.


----------



## Mattes

Yeah, just the stock battery


----------



## DGP

If you guys order it now (Which I just did) online, or in store, it's only 19.99. Order fast!


----------



## Mustang302LX

SomeGuyDude said:


> How do you know how many satellites are tracking?


GPS Status from Market.


----------



## HIPHIPJORGE16

DGP said:


> If you guys order it now (Which I just did) online, or in store, it's only 19.99. Order fast!


Thanks! Just ordered one. $21 shippped to California.


----------



## Scorch

$21.19 shipped







Really glad I came across this thread, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## ktez

dvgb173 said:


> What website did you go to? I signed into VerizonWireless.com and put the standard battery in my cart and it came up at 29.99.


I went to Verizonwireless.com and it said it was 29.99 but when I went to check out it showed the discount. I should have insisted they actually ring it up at the store and I would have it already!


----------



## Fadelight

Gabiola1 said:


> Agreed. I was at 16 hours with some short calls, texting, lots of data, 40 minutes of music... 3+ hours of screen time last night and still at 40%. Flashed the new miui ics and restored everything. Still at 25% after that. This battery is what the Tbolt should have came with.


With my phone, the stock battery would last a hair over 10 hours if I didn't use it at all. I am now on hour 17 and my battery is at 58%.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Fadelight said:


> With my phone, the stock battery would last a hair over 10 hours if I didn't use it at all. I am now on hour 17 and my battery is at 58%.


Yeah it doesn't make sense that its lasting this much longer but I'm OK with that lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Grnlantern79

I bought a second battery since charging is up to 4 hours. I am wall charging 2nd battery and swapping them after battery dies. The 1400 battery will be backup for long trips as a just in case. Can't beat an OEM battery as a fall back. I left it in drawer at 35% nice storage amount.

Edit: I was on phone and battery widget said it was at 78% and went to 100% after 80% calibrate and retest.


----------



## bensl84

Yea what's up with long charging time. I mean it last forever but it takes so long to charge. No complaint just wondering


----------



## mkjellgren

bensl84 said:


> Yea what's up with long charging time. I mean it last forever but it takes so long to charge. No complaint just wondering


My guess is that it has to do with the battery stats. I would guess that it charges up to the equivalent of full for the tbolt battery fairly quickly and takes forever to top it off from there, similar to the tbolt extended battery.


----------



## Grnlantern79

mkjellgren said:


> My guess is that it has to do with the battery stats. I would guess that it charges up to the equivalent of full for the tbolt battery fairly quickly and takes forever to top it off from there, similar to the tbolt extended battery.


I already cleared battery stats it can't be that.


----------



## Mexiken

I'm having same issue. Batt monitor says it's charging at 176 ma when it normally should be in 600-800 ma range. This is just silly. I also cleared battery stats, multiple times. Something isn't right here.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Looking at battery monitor it says its not charging while in use. Phone is using more battery than charger is providing. I love this battery but this is getting strange. Only charges when phone screen is off. I am just going to wall charge the second battery and not worry about this.

Edit: switched to JDK sense kernel and its charging normal. 744+ mAh while charging and while in use. Sorry IMO I am off your kernels for a while.


----------



## schrochem

I don't have the battery yet but was wondering about the charge time. In 'battery monitor widget' bu C3 you can override the capacity provided by your phone. I wonder if this would make it charge faster?


----------



## StephenMilone

just ordered one myself off verizon online. was reading this thread from the start and was going to buy one once i was near a store...but thanks for the tip that $20 was online too!


----------



## jr313

So is everyone ordering the battery online? Ive called like 3 stores here in MI and none of them sell them, they say its too new a phone but they do have the extended battery.


----------



## Mustang302LX

jr313 said:


> So is everyone ordering the battery online? Ive called like 3 stores here in MI and none of them sell them, they say its too new a phone but they do have the extended battery.


You can get them online for same price but I got mine at a store on Friday.


----------



## jr313

Yeah it looks like im going to have to order it online. Thanks. Yeah none ofthe stores aroynd me carry them in store.


----------



## Mustang302LX

jr313 said:


> Yeah it looks like im going to have to order it online. Thanks. Yeah none ofthe stores aroynd me carry them in store.


Yeah I had to end up going to two stores as the first one told me they also only had the extended. Luckily the 2nd store was close and they had a few available.


----------



## gsxraddict

This battery is awesome lol I don't care how long it takes to charge and this is the first full drain from calibration.


----------



## polo4life

Just picked it up. I walked in and asked for.the battery. The sales associate asked how I liked my rezound, and when I told her it was for a tbolt, she looked a little confused. So I pulled out my phone and showed her it fit. She was blown away. And bought one to replace her extended battery lol.

Can't wait to see how this will perform. When you guys first loaded the battery, did.you let it drain.and then clear batt stats after a full charge or clear right away?


----------



## gsxraddict

I actually let it charge over night didn't even see how much charge it had bumped it in the morning wiped stats and I went almost a day and 7 hours. Charging right now hoping to get better this time around.


----------



## Droidscythe

I just picked one up tonight, the sales rep told me there was no 50% off thing going on, so I ran home and discovered my work discount made it not show. Went back and told him I didn't want to buy it through my account, dropped to 20 bucks and he gave me a dumb stare. Can't wait for tomorrow. I 

Sent from my Htc Thunderbolt, using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slimpirudude

I was a little concerned after reading about the person who said it was using more than was charging, and other problems.. now it sounds like issues are fixed. My question is, is this still a good way to add couple extra hours? Safe for the tb and everything. I was surprised it filled all way up since it thinks 1400 is full.


----------



## locusto03

bensl84 said:


> Just got one myself. Def taking longer to charge and seems to be holding better waiting to hit the magic 100% then give it a run hard. Gonna run my slingbox on it to drain it to see how long it handle until full discharge


My Rezound battery also charges unbearably slow (80 mA vs. 800 mA on stock) on the latest ProTekk CM7 build with Imo's 5.1.0 kernel. The battery life seems to be much better than the stock TB battery, but I've gone back to the stock one for the time being because of the slow charging.


----------



## Snow02

slimpirudude said:


> I was a little concerned after reading about the person who said it was using more than was charging, and other problems.. now it sounds like issues are fixed. My question is, is this still a good way to add couple extra hours? Safe for the tb and everything. I was surprised it filled all way up since it thinks 1400 is full.


It charges according to voltage. The capacity is just how much current it will absorb until the voltage peaks.


----------



## Grnlantern79

locusto03 said:


> My Rezound battery also charges unbearably slow (80 mA vs. 800 mA on stock) on the latest ProTekk CM7 build with Imo's 5.1.0 kernel. The battery life seems to be much better than the stock TB battery, but I've gone back to the stock one for the time being because of the slow charging.


Switched kernels imo was charging really slow, use jdk aosp kernel should fix issue.


----------



## tbot

Weird, I have IMO's 5.0.3 kernel and it charges just fine.

Loving this battery tho, lasts extremely longer. Before I couldn't even get thru a nights worth of work, now, even with a 75% charge I made it thru work and was down to 30%...zero complaints here.


----------



## Grnlantern79

tbot said:


> Weird, I have IMO's 5.0.3 kernel and it charges just fine.
> 
> Loving this battery tho, lasts extremely longer. Before I couldn't even get thru a nights worth of work, now, even with a 75% charge I made it thru work and was down to 30%...zero complaints here.


Maybe it is just his 5.1 that is the one I was using, but with jdk kernel its hard to switch with numbers like this.


----------



## GSUS969

When does the sale end?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Grnlantern79 said:


> Maybe it is just his 5.1 that is the one I was using, but with jdk kernel its hard to switch with numbers like this.
> 
> View attachment 11432


Wow now that is some battery life! I've only done that (and more) on the extended.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Just completed full calibration, 0 to 100% took 3 hours and 3 mins.


----------



## Grnlantern79




----------



## Mustang302LX

Grnlantern79 said:


> View attachment 11453


Just downloaded that from market and it is estimating 16hr 25min from 92% to 0. Also right now at idle just screen on it shows 20mA-33mA.


----------



## schrochem

Just picked one up at lunch.....
I went into battery monitor widget and set the battery capacity to 1620 and mA retrieval method to automatic.
Its gone from 44% to 61% in 35min
881mA max but undulating around 800mA
Once it hits 100% I clear the battery stats and go from there.


----------



## wxjunkie

What an immediate improvement! I noticed it right away -- because it didn't drop like a ton of bricks. The Rezound battery performs great in my Thunderbolt. Today after eight hours of light use, mostly wifi, some 4G, sitting at 75 percent. Yesterday, after moderate 4G, some Navigation use and texting, it was at around 45 percent after eight hours -- still markedly improved over the stock 1400mAh battery, which would have likely been close to death.


----------



## H4zyBuddha

You have all motivated me to jump on the Rezound battery train. Got one on order. Seems as if I wasn't the first to do this, the sales Rep said he had sold over a dozen to Tbolt users since it released.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## HIPHIPJORGE16

My battery should be here tomorrow. Those with great battery life, What rom are you guys running? Just curious.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Bamf forever but battery is giving my issues after calibration. Need to tweak some settings and see what went wrong only 5 hours on WiFi and 3g and down to 55%. Will calibrate again tonight and go from there.


----------



## gsxraddict

HIPHIPJORGE16 said:


> My battery should be here tomorrow. Those with great battery life, What rom are you guys running? Just curious.


Bamf forever 1.10 and imo's 5.1.0 people have issues charging on this kernel but I haven't had one issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mustang302LX said:


> Just downloaded that from market and it is estimating 16hr 25min from 92% to 0. Also right now at idle just screen on it shows 20mA-33mA.


That's a good app. Over time, it will become more accurate.


----------



## HIPHIPJORGE16

gsxraddict said:


> Bamf forever 1.10 and imo's 5.1.0 people have issues charging on this kernel but I haven't had one issue.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Cool. On my extended battery I get about 1 day and 10 hours syncing, playing WWF, Scrabble, web surfing, downloading stuff, music, etc. running Touch My Bamf Remix 1.0.4. So looking forward to this battery. Will post results.


----------



## Classicmm

Hey Grn or Mustang, what is this app called and who is it by? Probably just missin it, but been thru list twice and not seeing it. Thanks for the help.

Edit, just noticed pic of app not showing, hope you know what I'm talking about. Your batt moniter/widget


----------



## HIPHIPJORGE16

HIPHIPJORGE16 said:


> Cool. On my extended battery I get about 1 day and 10 hours syncing, playing WWF, Scrabble, web surfing, downloading stuff, music, etc. running Touch My Bamf Remix 1.0.4. So looking forward to this battery. Will post results.


Edit: Shot of my extended battery so hoping for at least 16 hrs.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Classicmm said:


> Hey Grn or Mustang, what is this app called and who is it by? Probably just missin it, but been thru list twice and not seeing it. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Edit, just noticed pic of app not showing, hope you know what I'm talking about. Your batt moniter/widget


It's called battery monitor


----------



## gsxraddict

HIPHIPJORGE16 said:


> Cool. On my extended battery I get about 1 day and 10 hours syncing, playing WWF, Scrabble, web surfing, downloading stuff, music, etc. running Touch My Bamf Remix 1.0.4. So looking forward to this battery. Will post results.


First full drain on this battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPHIPJORGE16

gsxraddict said:


> First full drain on this battery
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What ROM are you running? How long on 4g?


----------



## Mustang302LX

I don't get why HTC didn't make our battery this size. Idiots!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## gsxraddict

HIPHIPJORGE16 said:


> What ROM are you running? How long on 4g?


WiFi only 4G is too spotty where I live to use it all the time some 3g too. I'm on Bamf forever 1.10

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1

Grnlantern79 said:


> Maybe it is just his 5.1 that is the one I was using, but with jdk kernel its hard to switch with numbers like this.
> 
> View attachment 11432


Which jdk kernel are you using?


----------



## Classicmm

Grnlantern79 said:


> It's called battery monitor


Thank you


----------



## Grnlantern79

Gabiola1 said:


> Which jdk kernel are you using?


This one 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8614-kernelsense-only-jdkernel-v102-updated-1111-based-off-mecha-gb-mr-source/


----------



## wxjunkie

My first full drain on this battery lasted just shy of 24 hours, with moderate use.


----------



## vinnycogs820

got mine coming in the mail, so when I receive it, i should put it in and drain it all the way down, then charge it all the way up and wipe battery stats? then go all the way til dead? is that the best method?


----------



## Ianxcom

From what I gather from everyone's info they are providing, battery life ranges from 12 hours full 4g to over 24 hours with 3g or WiFi use. Sounds good to me.


----------



## gsxraddict

vinnycogs820 said:


> got mine coming in the mail, so when I receive it, i should put it in and drain it all the way down, then charge it all the way up and wipe battery stats? then go all the way til dead? is that the best method?


I think its best to charge it full from the start but I don't base that off any real knowledge of the batteries. I know I got over 40hrs last charge so must be doing something right

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## polo4life

Anyone else getting high temps when charging?

I'm also still getting weird battery readings. I've had it about 3 days, fully discharged about 3 or 4 times, but still whenever I'm on battery and i restart the phone, the batt level drops significantly. I've calibrated twice now, but will try a third time to see how that goes. Could have something to do with me flashing new ROMs non-stop, so well see how the new Zeus update treats me.


----------



## Grnlantern79

When ever you restart and the battery drops it because its telling you the battery reading was wrong. I went from 62 to 31 but after that I charged it from there and got great battery life. I also found charging phone with phone off was ever better idea if you only have one battery. I ordered a second battery and I am going to use wall charger to charge one battery to swap out at full charge. I also stopped undervolting my phone don't know why but problems started when I undervolted phone below HTC levels.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Seems like the first 3 or so days it was great now my battery life seems to be bad again like stock battery.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Mustang302LX said:


> Seems like the first 3 or so days it was great now my battery life seems to be bad again like stock battery.


I thought same thing it was getting bad battery but charge it, shut it off charge it till green, turn it back on and finish it off. And bam back to great battery life. I am going to fix that by wall charging a second battery, which will fill up to 100% each time no need to bump charge.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Grnlantern79 said:


> I thought same thing it was getting bad battery but charge it, shut it off charge it till green, turn it back on and finish it off. And bam back to great battery life. I am going to fix that by wall charging a second battery, which will fill up to 100% each time no need to bump charge.


Yeah I recalibrated last night. So far today after 8+ hours I'm at 80% with an hour or so screen on time. Still beats stock.

Edit: 13+ hours 3 hours 15 min display time at 35%. Not too shabby. Damn cut the rope while wife was shopping lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## schrochem

It definitely gives longer life. The battery stats are pretty strange so I don't know if it's optimized. I emailed Battery widget monitor to see what they suggest to optimize the juice. I'll report back if they respond.


----------



## slimpirudude

Well after reading every post in the thread, I just bought one and put it in and on charger. 40 percent to start. Any tips or tricks? Thanks.


----------



## Patrick A.

Quantify said:


> The difference was profound for me
> ..
> View attachment 11000
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


 Was type rom you running when this screen shot was taken? I would guess its not sense.


----------



## Patrick A.

I ordered mine 11/23/11 from the vzw store and it was 39.00 until I went to checkout then it was 20.00. If this doesn't happen for you try clearing cookies and not signing in to your account.


----------



## tbot

OK, been ha on some weird stuff going on with mine...took it off the charger this morning and was playing around with ics and just looked at the battery stats:









And no i never plugged it back in to the charger...I'm at a loss here lol...but did a bump charge last night/this morning and still don't get very long, maybe 6-7 hours before it dies.


----------



## Cblox

tbot said:


> OK, been ha on some weird stuff going on with mine...took it off the charger this morning and was playing around with ics and just looked at the battery stats:
> 
> And no i never plugged it back in to the charger...I'm at a loss here lol...but did a bump charge last night/this morning and still don't get very long, maybe 6-7 hours before it dies.


Did you wipe stats after the bump charge?


----------



## tbot

Yes, that was the last thing i did, but did that via cwr, but that shouldn't matter right?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

davidjr621 said:


> Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot


Being that the ICS build is still an early alpha, I'd be willing to bet it's the rom's fault, not the battery's. Install a new rom, charge to 100, wipe battery stats, run it all the way down, and charge it up to 100 again, then see if the issue persists.

Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## tbot

That screenshot was taken on cm7 not ics tho. After playing around i went back to a nandroid backup of my cm7 rom.


----------



## Grnlantern79

tbot said:


> That screenshot was taken on cm7 not ics tho. After playing around i went back to a nandroid backup of my cm7 rom.


Always recal battery after restore or Rom flash. Bump charge new Rezound battery only way to fully charge inside phone. I use outside wall charger.


----------



## slimpirudude

Grnlantern79 said:


> Always recal battery after restore or Rom flash. Bump charge new Rezound battery only way to fully charge inside phone. I use outside wall charger.


So everytime I charge this rezound batt in phone I have to bump change till changes quick then wipe batt stats? I just got mine, looking for instructions!


----------



## Grnlantern79

slimpirudude said:


> So everytime I charge this rezound batt in phone I have to bump change till changes quick then wipe batt stats? I just got mine, looking for instructions!


Only wipe first time after following my instructions after you get true 100% then wipe. After that you are good.


----------



## tbot

Grnlantern79 said:


> Only wipe first time after following my instructions after you get true 100% then wipe. After that you are good.


This helped immensely! I dunno wtf I was doing wrong before, but I'm still sitting at 98% after an hour and using the rw app most of them time lol.


----------



## slimpirudude

Okay so fill to full then bump charge until light changes quickly when plug in, wipe stats. Then from then on everytime charge it do the Exact same just no wipe?

IF this is true, then sounds like need a link to the wall charger to charge the rezound batt outside phone.. since you said it doesn't need any special treatment correct?

As far as until then, any other tips or tricks to help with this new batt to get best life out of it? Thanks...


----------



## Grnlantern79

EBay for wall charger, I only bump charge one time to get true 100%, after that I just allow to drain to 5% and then just recharge normally, plug in till green. If things start getting funky just bump charge that time and your back to great battery life.


----------



## lu270bro

Mexiken said:


> What woods would these be????


Knoxville tn

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## BennyJr

I can get more then 24 hours on my stock battery..you guys are doing something wrong. lol


----------



## H4zyBuddha

BennyJr said:


> I can get more then 24 hours on my stock battery..you guys are doing something wrong. lol


If by wrong you mean using our phone more or live in 4g- then yes, we are all doing something terribly wrong. Please do tell


----------



## Dark Jedi

BennyJr said:


> I can get more then 24 hours on my stock battery..you guys are doing something wrong. lol


I could get almost 35 hrs on the stock battery but that involves turn in off mobile data and everything else. So basically I didn't use the phone.

Funny thing when I had my old dinc. I charged it to full charge and I left it as it was more my tinker phone beings I got my bolt. 7 days later I remember I didn't turn that phone off and I picked it up and still had a charge. I checked battery status and it was over 7 days. So they do get great life if not on a network lol.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

I called verizon and they don't carry the rezound battery I was like wtf


----------



## jr313

BennyJr said:


> I can get more then 24 hours on my stock battery..you guys are doing something wrong. lol


Yeah ok pic or you dont get that kind life out your battery. Are you using your phone on wifi all day? Do you have 4g where you live? I want proof!


----------



## jr313

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> I called verizon and they don't carry the rezound battery I was like wtf


Your gna have to order it and it will be shipped in 2 days. They dont sell them in store anywhere near me either i live in MI., they just carrey the extended battery.


----------



## movielover76

Fadelight said:


> Mathematically and logically, that would be correct... but my own personal experience is vastly different from your statement.


You also have to realize that people are comparing a brand new battery to a battery they have had for almost 7 months at this point, so you may be comparing
100% charge of a 1620mah to 90% of a 1400mah, I don't know what the percentage would be but lithium ion batteries don't hold as much of a charge over time and people on rootzwiki are probably pretty hard on their batteries, I'm willing to bet, I know I am. In any case a new battery that really extends the life of the phone at all, and is only $20 is a steal, I'm going to pick one up.


----------



## yakitori

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> I called verizon and they don't carry the rezound battery I was like wtf


Arlington store has lots if you're in dfw area


----------



## movielover76

Also wondering lots of people are talking about jdk, which is sense as an alternative to imos, I can only assume we're talking about sense.

Can anyone running AOSP, I'm running Liquid Gingerbread 3.2 myself comment on an strangeness charging the battery, I'm like 90% sold on buying this battery
but I'm hoping maybe AOSP doesn't have an strangeness with charging like Sense users seem to be reporting.


----------



## Fadelight

I'm running liquid 3.2 /tiamat kernel and have the resound battery. I've seen no issues so far.


----------



## yakitori

movielover76 said:


> Also wondering lots of people are talking about jdk, which is sense as an alternative to imos, I can only assume we're talking about sense.
> 
> Can anyone running AOSP, I'm running Liquid Gingerbread 3.2 myself comment on an strangeness charging the battery, I'm like 90% sold on buying this battery
> but I'm hoping maybe AOSP doesn't have an strangeness with charging like Sense users seem to be reporting.


I too am running 3.2. Yesterday while painting my master bedroom I had 4g on and streaming Pandora nonstop for my all day job and had about 11-12 hours on a full charge. That's outstanding for nonstop streaming with 4g on. I was trying to kill anyway as I was calibrating battery stats

First use I got over 20 hours moderate use on a full charge.

I recommend getting the battery. I'm glad I did. You will be too


----------



## BennyJr

jr313 said:


> Yeah ok pic or you dont get that kind life out your battery. Are you using your phone on wifi all day? Do you have 4g where you live? I want proof!


Yeah mostly wifi some 4g here and there maybe. When this battery finishes draining ill take a screenie


----------



## ERIFNOMI

jr313 said:


> Yeah ok pic or you dont get that kind life out your battery. Are you using your phone on wifi all day? Do you have 4g where you live? I want proof!


With AOSP (CM7) and WiFi and if I'm not on it all day I can get 24+ hours out of it. Undervolt, stock-clock speed, no calls (I never get calls), plenty of texting, and a bit of web browsing. 
Not a chance on sense ROMs though.


----------



## jr313

If i dont use my phone and have wifi on i guess i can see that, but i use my phone a lot. Texting, browsing, no calls unless momz calls, games etc. I am running Protekks 11/14 cm7 build with imos 184 kernel not oc'd. But im not around wifi all day till i get home or am at home so that kinda life will never happen for me on a stock batt.


----------



## SF Bolt

Bxrider117 said:


> Did you guys go to the VZW store and purchase the battery? How much was it?


got it for $19. 99 at store

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken

lu270bro said:


> Knoxville tn
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


Ah, yes, they are a heavy hitting store. Don't think they're top 25 in the country anymore....So Cal stores and some stores in Nor Cal and New York are doing very well.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

SF Bolt said:


> got it for $19. 99 at store
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


When i pull it up online, it only offers me the battery for $29 and lists the battery for $39. I sure as hell ain't gonna pay 29 for this battery when everyone else got it for $20!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

bamaredwingsfan said:


> When i pull it up online, it only offers me the battery for $29 and lists the battery for $39. I sure as hell ain't gonna pay 29 for this battery when everyone else got it for $20!


Make sure you're not logged in when you add it to the cart.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> Make sure you're not logged in when you add it to the cart.


I went to my local store, and low an behold they had one in stock, an was on sale for half off. I got it for 21.75


----------



## movielover76

Idle battery life is meaningless, its the usage that matters, I run liquid 3.2 with imos set to battsaver and while the improvement isn't crazy huge like some people suggest i'm getting a good 45 mins more active usage time on my first full charge after wiping battery stats and bump charging, 3+ hours of display and 1 hour of rhapsody streaming.

Which I think was fairly good considering it lasted me all day, I used no wifi and was in a very low signal area for maybe 4 hours. With some more charge/discharge cycles we'll see, but I think it was worth 20


----------



## dirtyfingers

I was going to order another battery for my dad, but it seems the sale is over on-line at least. Oh well, I still got mine at half off.


----------



## Mustang302LX

movielover76 said:


> Idle battery life is meaningless, its the usage that matters, I run liquid 3.2 with imos set to battsaver and while the improvement isn't crazy huge like some people suggest i'm getting a good 45 mins more active usage time on my first full charge after wiping battery stats and bump charging, 3+ hours of display and 1 hour of rhapsody streaming. Which I think was fairly good considering it lasted me all day, I used no wifi and was in a very low signal area for maybe 4 hours. With some more charge/discharge cycles we'll see, but I think it was worth 20


That's about where I am with usage like that. The other day I was at 14 or so hours with 3 hours 15 min display and at about 30% battery left. Stock battery with usage like that I would of been easily at 10% or less though so I'm digging this battery overall.


----------



## xpiatio

I'm going through my first full discharge after resetting the battery stats. Within 6 minutes it went down to 93 percent, which I was getting alot better stats on stock. . . but it is my first full discharge. I'd expect it to get helluva alot better after today.


----------



## dwnfdrknss

Just picked up my battery from the VZW store. $29 with corporate discount. Fits perfect with no issues. Using eternity r129 so ill see how she does after my first full discharge. Battery stats were wiped after install. Hoping to get the same life as other people I've seen post here.


----------



## movielover76

xpiatio said:


> I'm going through my first full discharge after resetting the battery stats. Within 6 minutes it went down to 93 percent, which I was getting alot better stats on stock. . . but it is my first full discharge. I'd expect it to get helluva alot better after today.


I'd advise you charge it again until it stays at 100% for awhile after disconnecting, I got like 10 mins of display before it dropped to 98 and then wipe your stats again, it worked well for me..


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

When i run the Battery Configuration app, it says that my battery is 100% charged, 4193mV. My old stock battery would say like 4209mV when charged to 100% Should the new battery not have a higher number of mV than the stock? I was expecting it to be in the neighborhood of 4500mV, is it wrong to think this?


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

bamaredwingsfan said:


> When i run the Battery Configuration app, it says that my battery is 100% charged, 4193mV. My old stock battery would say like 4209mV when charged to 100% Should the new battery not have a higher number of mV than the stock? I was expecting it to be in the neighborhood of 4500mV, is it wrong to think this?


Hope u didn't get a rip off battery like a look a like ... But my stock say 4100 or so on 100 % but it don't sound right stock battery putting out more than new battery smh..


----------



## polo4life

Delete


----------



## dirtyfingers

polo4life said:


> Delete


He is referring to the voltage, not mAh. Yes the rezound battery is 220 mAh larger so I would assume you would also have more mV, but im not really sure since ive never checked.


----------



## Snow02

bamaredwingsfan said:


> When i run the Battery Configuration app, it says that my battery is 100% charged, 4193mV. My old stock battery would say like 4209mV when charged to 100% Should the new battery not have a higher number of mV than the stock? I was expecting it to be in the neighborhood of 4500mV, is it wrong to think this?


Yes, that's incorrect. If the battery says 3.7V on the label, full is at 4.2V. If it says 3.8V, 4.3V is full.


----------



## Solar257

So if my battery is only reaching 91% after 6 hours of charging while off and I wiped the battery stats using the Battery Calibration app in the Android Marketplace and also have tried (in another instance) via recovery, is there something wrong with the phone? The phone only reads 4076mv after being charged while off overnight.


----------



## zer071

I'm using the extended battery, I get about 4212 on full charge so I would think anything between 4190-4215 is normal.

Edit I'm using a 2800 mah battery that came with my trident case not the 3200 that verizon sells.


----------



## dstu03

Solar257 said:


> So if my battery is only reaching 91% after 6 hours of charging while off and I wiped the battery stats using the Battery Calibration app in the Android Marketplace and also have tried (in another instance) via recovery, is there something wrong with the phone? The phone only reads 4076mv after being charged while off overnight.


I'm sure your on an aosp rom.


----------



## xpiatio

I posted early on in this thread. My first discharge after resetting battery stats lasted just over 14 hours. I believe that to be from 93 percent. Today I charged all last night so I know its at 100 percent. I'm expecting good results.


----------



## Mustang302LX

zer071 said:


> I'm using the extended battery, I get about 4212 on full charge so I would think anything between 4190-4215 is normal.
> 
> Edit I'm using a 2800 mah battery that came with my trident case not the 3200 that verizon sells.


Not a huge deal but the VzW extended battery from HTC is a 2750mAh not 3200mAh.


----------



## zer071

Mustang302LX said:


> Not a huge deal but the VzW extended battery from HTC is a 2750mAh not 3200mAh.


My bad I could have swarn it was it was bigger.


----------



## Solar257

No, I'm running Sense specifically he 605.5 ROM by detard with the JD kernel v1.02. I'm getting my charge numbers using the BattStat widget and monitoring charging times using the System Panel app.


----------



## vinnycogs820

alright after charging last night, bump charging this morning, and resetting battery stats, it seems im getting similar, if not worse battery life. is there anything I could try differently?


----------



## slimpirudude

I am glad this has been brought up, since I. Got mine it shows 4190 or whatever. Shows the exact same my stock one does.. possibly is the reason why I'm not getting any better batt life at all. I've calibrated numerous times, nothing works. I know the battery is legit, so I'm confused. I just want it to give better batt life like it should. Help please?????


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

Took my rezound battery back today, the price was right at $19.99 but all I got while the battery was in were constant data drops.. put my trident electra battery back in and it went back to full coverage. Anyone else experience any issues?


----------



## thisismalhotra

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> Took my rezound battery back today, the price was right at $19.99 but all I got while the battery was in were constant data drops.. put my trident electra battery back in and it went back to full coverage. Anyone else experience any issues?


The battery is slightly thicker than stock battery. I bet your cover was not on tight enough and the radio antenna (which are built inside the battery cover) were loose.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

slimpirudude said:


> I am glad this has been brought up, since I. Got mine it shows 4190 or whatever. Shows the exact same my stock one does.. possibly is the reason why I'm not getting any better batt life at all. I've calibrated numerous times, nothing works. I know the battery is legit, so I'm confused. I just want it to give better batt life like it should. Help please?????


Ditto. I got a legit battery from the local verizon, so i know its not a bootleg off ebay. My stock battery an new battery show the exact same numbers as well. I wipe batt stats 2 different ways. I charge til full, then turn off the phone an bump charge. Then i reboot into CWR via bootloader, an wipe batt stats in recovery. Then after the phone reboots, i run the battery calibration app to wipe batt stats a second time an begin the day.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

thisismalhotra said:


> The battery is slightly thicker than stock battery. I bet your cover was not on tight enough and the radio antenna (which are built inside the battery cover) were loose.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


See I thought that was it too but it was completely sealed and on tight. No complaints though cuz I got my money back and my trident electra battery is beasty!


----------



## poetzmij

My lifespan went down then back up, just go with it trust me it evens out, just always remember to charge it with it off at the end of the charge to actually fill it


----------



## vinnycogs820

poetzmij said:


> My lifespan went down then back up, just go with it trust me it evens out, just always remember to charge it with it off at the end of the charge to actually fill it


good to know, I'm slightly skeptical at this point. so would just leaving it off all night have the same effect? or do you HAVE to bump charge every time?


----------



## poetzmij

vinnycogs820 said:


> good to know, I'm slightly skeptical at this point. so would just leaving it off all night have the same effect? or do you HAVE to bump charge every time?


I have found out that it litterly does not charge fully with the OS active, idk it must be the higher then regular battery life or something its weird but bump charge times on this compared to regular battery are crazy so I'm pretty sure its not exactly bump charging, more like finishing charging, but yea you can leave it off and charge


----------



## brizey

You don't have to turn it off. There is always some hysteresis at 100%. Just unplug the charger for a few seconds then plug it back in. If it was at the bottom of the hysteresis curve, it will drop to 99% when you plug the charger back in. I've had it take 20 minutes to get back to 100%.


----------



## poetzmij

brizey said:


> You don't have to turn it off. There is always some hysteresis at 100%. Just unplug the charger for a few seconds then plug it back in. If it was at the bottom of the hysteresis curve, it will drop to 99% when you plug the charger back in. I've had it take 20 minutes to get back to 100%.


Hmm I will see, makes more sense, but idk doesn't it just stop when it says 100% I know the overall charge of it fluctuats as the intake turns off and on but doesn't it peak at what the system itself believes is 100%? And I know the battery goes well over that, it will stick at 100% for about 30min every time I turn it off to finish the charge off


----------



## poetzmij

poetzmij said:


> Hmm I will see, makes more sense, but idk doesn't it just stop when it says 100% I know the overall charge of it fluctuats as the intake turns off and on but doesn't it peak at what the system itself believes is 100%? And I know the battery goes well over that, it will stick at 100% for about 30min every time I I turn it off to finish the charge off


OK... tried to edit post and quoted myself instead...


----------



## UNC

Ordered mine yesterday, should be here tomorrow. Hopefully this will let me scratch off one of my issues with the phone!!!!!

I understand that alot of the gains any of us actually see are due to degradation of the original battery, and even a replacement TB battery could add as much as 20%, but the extra capacity is what this phone needed originally.

How long before Verizon starts selling Rezound batteries as TB batteries?


----------



## mcmillanje

UNC said:


> How long before Verizon starts selling Rezound batteries as TB batteries?


Probably won't happen.
Back in the day, you could put a battery for an htc ozone in an incredible for about the same effect as we see here. Despite having thousands in the warehouse after the ozone was discontinued, they never marketed them as an incredible battery.


----------



## Solar257

So is the prolonged charging time a phone, ROM, or kernel issue? I've seen the phone not charging fully on BAMF forever 1.09, stock 605.5 from detard, and Synergy/infected ROM. Another thread seems to say this is a phone issue, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6377-battery-wont-charge-pass83/ anyone think this the same type of issue?


----------



## Grnlantern79

Solar257 said:


> So is the prolonged charging time a phone, ROM, or kernel issue? I've seen the phone not charging fully on BAMF forever 1.09, stock 605.5 from detard, and Synergy/infected ROM. Another thread seems to say this is a phone issue, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6377-battery-wont-charge-pass83/ anyone think this the same type of issue?


I say kernel, I switch to different kernel and mine was back to charging normal.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Grnlantern79 said:


> I say kernel, I switch to different kernel and mine was back to charging normal.


Its radon too it seems. I have had no issues with leankernel and some have. Crazy phone we have lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## xrstoy1

_What I've noticed with mine on BAMF 1.11 Is my rezound battery taeks forever to charge it goes slowley then after about 4 hours from 5% normal charge time on the thunderbolt batter and about 60% it jumps to 100% then it went to about 70% it's creeping up as well as the mah it's now up to 1337mah it seems like the phone knows where it should be with it's battery and is having to learn the new one. I've done all the callibrations. I think i'll let it go and see how much higher I can get it._
_Though the battery life is still better then the stock I think it can still get better,_


----------



## Snow02

xrstoy1 said:


> View attachment 11892
> 
> _What I've noticed with mine on BAMF 1.11 Is my rezound battery taeks forever to charge it goes slowley then after about 4 hours from 5% normal charge time on the thunderbolt batter and about 60% it jumps to 100% then it went to about 70% it's creeping up as well as the mah it's now up to 1337mah it seems like the phone knows where it should be with it's battery and is having to learn the new one. I've done all the callibrations. I think i'll let it go and see how much higher I can get it._
> _Though the battery life is still better then the stock I think it can still get better,_


So it's going from ~3.8V straight to 4.2V. What that means is it's not quickly absorbing charge once it hits that point. As it breaks in that should smooth out. Make sure to leave it charging for a few hours after it's full at least once. If you watch the mA usage, it should stay small positive (battery still slowly absorbing) even though it says it's full.


----------



## Solar257

Mustang302LX said:


> Its radon too it seems. I have had no issues with leankernel and some have. Crazy phone we have lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


On my first phone, I had tried LeanKernel, and ran into an issue where there was continuous CPU usage when the screen was off, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/603-kernel-gb-sense-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-510-111811/page__view__findpost__p__205003 As a result I switched to JD Kernel because I also had the issue with the battery not charging fully, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9793-phone-charging-sloww/page__hl__%20jd%20%20kernel Has LeanKernel changed any? I'm thinking its the phone if others are not having issues where I am. Also shouldn't mah readings be somewhere around 4200? The highest I've seen on two phones is 4126mah and that was with the stock battery on my first Thunderbolt, with a stock kernel. Some photos of the battery just leveling off after reaching a certain level. I've used current widget and looking at the charts the widget/app can make, it seems like it just starts to maintain the a certain level as opposed to slowly pushing higher.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Solar257 said:


> On my first phone, I had tried LeanKernel, and ran into an issue where there was continuous CPU usage when the screen was off, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/603-kernel-gb-sense-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-510-111811/page__view__findpost__p__205003 As a result I switched to JD Kernel because I also had the issue with the battery not charging fully, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9793-phone-charging-sloww/page__hl__%20jd%20%20kernel Has LeanKernel changed any? I'm thinking its the phone if others are not having issues where I am. Also shouldn't mah readings be somewhere around 4200? The highest I've seen on two phones is 4126mah and that was with the stock battery on my first Thunderbolt, with a stock kernel. Some photos of the battery just leveling off after reaching a certain level. I've used current widget and looking at the charts the widget/app can make, it seems like it just starts to maintain the a certain level as opposed to slowly pushing higher.


I don't having to write this over again but i will. If you phone is reading 75% as full or any other number you must do a full calibration. Charge to 100% turn off the phone, charge till green, turn phone back on and finish it off. At this point you want to clear battery stats by using any number of methods, allow phone to drain to 1% and plug phone back in. Allowing it to turn off was giving my inaccurate results.


----------



## bL33d

Ordered one today for $21.95 shipped hope it works with tbolt ok. seems to by the comments left here.


----------



## jr313

Question to all of yous that already have the battery. Ive read and read this thead and have heard good and sum not so impressd reviews. All in all is this battery worth purchasing?


----------



## tbot

for me it was yes. I'm now able to at least get thru a shift at work without needing to charge my phone, hell i can even go in with 80% and still make it thru.


----------



## slimpirudude

Mine seems to not really make a difference, just my experience.


----------



## H4zyBuddha

I strongly suggest grabbing one. Between the age of your current battery and the added capacity, it should help moderately. I go 10-14 hours of 4g with as much use as I want. It has added a solid 2 hours on average (crack flasher, don't have a consistent ROM to say exactly). And most importantly it is only 20 dollars and provides you with a back up at minimal.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## Solar257

Grnlantern79 said:


> I don't having to write this over again but i will. If you phone is reading 75% as full or any other number you must do a full calibration. Charge to 100% turn off the phone, charge till green, turn phone back on and finish it off. At this point you want to clear battery stats by using any number of methods, allow phone to drain to 1% and plug phone back in. Allowing it to turn off was giving my inaccurate results.


How can I get to 100% if the phone doesn't reach green on any kernel except the stock kernel? Even when the phone is off and plugged in charging, the charging light stays amber... even after charging overnight. The next day I can check the battery charge in recovery (Amon Ra) and it's still ~92%. How about this, I'll run down my phone tonight (it's at 1% -3523mV now) and see where it's at when I wake up at ~7:30am or so. When using the charger that came with the phone, 7 Hours should get this guy + a Rezound battery charged, right?


----------



## Mustang302LX

jr313 said:


> Question to all of yous that already have the battery. Ive read and read this thead and have heard good and sum not so impressd reviews. All in all is this battery worth purchasing?


Yes. For $21 it's worth getting a bit more battery life and still being able to use the stock back cover.


----------



## jr313

Thank you all for your responses i will definitely ordering mine today.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

Solar257 said:


> How can I get to 100% if the phone doesn't reach green on any kernel except the stock kernel? Even when the phone is off and plugged in charging, the charging light stays amber... even after charging overnight. The next day I can check the battery charge in recovery (Amon Ra) and it's still ~92%. How about this, I'll run down my phone tonight (it's at 1% -3523mV now) and see where it's at when I wake up at ~7:30am or so. When using the charger that came with the phone, 7 Hours should get this guy + a Rezound battery charged, right?


U might need a new power plug I have the 6ft power cord with gold plated on both ends and gold works better then regular chrome power plugs ..you can pick it up at radio shack I think it around 29.99 and it worth it phone charge fast and on stock battery...I had the same issue u have but I solved it with battery calibration and wipe battery stats.


----------



## BennyJr

Solar257 said:


> How can I get to 100% if the phone doesn't reach green on any kernel except the stock kernel? Even when the phone is off and plugged in charging, the charging light stays amber... even after charging overnight. The next day I can check the battery charge in recovery (Amon Ra) and it's still ~92%. How about this, I'll run down my phone tonight (it's at 1% -3523mV now) and see where it's at when I wake up at ~7:30am or so. When using the charger that came with the phone, 7 Hours should get this guy + a Rezound battery charged, right?


Is this happening on the stock battery?


----------



## Solar257

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Is this happening on the stock battery?


Yes it happens with the stock battery as well. But what is pictured below is with the Rezound battery. You'll notice what I quoted before about charge levels is accurate to what you see in the picture because no matter what battery I use I get the same results of an incomplete charge.

Finally, just finished leaving my phone turned off and plugged in overnight using an HTC charger, some photos of the results and the last one is after leaving the phone on and plugged in a little longer, note the time since boot as everything else stayed the same:


----------



## tbot

solar, what kernel are you running on your phone? That might be the issue, i would look for a different kernel to install and see if that changes anything for ya.


----------



## jr313

Ok so i ordered my battery today around 6pm. I cant wait to getbit and try it out. Thanks again for everyones responses.


----------



## sk3litor

And just for your convenience I think you could've just went to Verizon and grabbed one. I don't think you had to order it.( unless you wanted to of coarse)


----------



## Solar257

Solar257 said:


> solar, what kernel are you running on your phone? That might be the issue, i would look for a different kernel to install and see if that changes anything for ya.


Noting the above I'm currently using JD kernel 1.02. I've tried Ziggys 10-29 kernel as well. Are there any widely used Sense kernels anyone would recommend?


----------



## jr313

sk3litor said:


> And just for your convenience I think you could've just went to Verizon and grabbed one. I don't think you had to order it.( unless you wanted to of coarse)


Not any of the store near me had them. They only had the extended batteries. Im in Detroit, MI. They all told me they could order it for me.


----------



## drmanhattn57

OK so I wiped battary stats charged to 100 percent and now I have been stuck at 100 percent for the past hour and a half what gives not that I'm complaining I just know that can't be a correct reading


----------



## tbot

drmanhattn57 said:


> OK so I wiped battary stats charged to 100 percent and now I have been stuck at 100 percent for the past hour and a half what gives not that I'm complaining I just know that can't be a correct reading


U should wipe stats after charging fully.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor

jr313 said:


> Not any of the store near me had them. They only had the extended batteries. Im in Detroit, MI. They all told me they could order it for me.


No shit? I too am from the D. Looks like us tbolt users took all the resound batteries ha ha. Verizon's probly like wtf is up with these resound batteries


----------



## Grnlantern79

sk3litor said:


> No shit? I too am from the D. Looks like us tbolt users took all the resound batteries ha ha. Verizon's probly like wtf is up with these resound batteries


Jump online and order one I just applied it to my monthly bill, then called in and asked for a loyalty credit, and got 30 bucks. So free battery plus lunch.


----------



## jr313

sk3litor said:


> No shit? I too am from the D. Looks like us tbolt users took all the resound batteries ha ha. Verizon's probly like wtf is up with these resound batteries


Thats wats up bro. Im in S.W. Detroit, Mexicantown. Where abouts are you? All the Verizon stores told me that it was too new a phone so thats why they needed to order it for me. I went to Taylor, L.P., Allen Park, Livonia. Smh. But its on the way hopefully by tomarrow itll be here.


----------



## sk3litor

I'm 8 1/2 and gratiot. Mutha "f" the police in eastpointe


----------



## jr313

LMAO! I stay away from there brotha unless im working and pass thru. They arent the nicest mofoz thats for sure.


----------



## BennyJr

Grnlantern79 said:


> Jump online and order one I just applied it to my monthly bill, then called in and asked for a loyalty credit, and got 30 bucks. So free battery plus lunch.


How did u apply it to your bill online? I didnt see that option...


----------



## Grnlantern79

At checkout I am pretty sure you need to be main account holder.


----------



## eris72

Light use on wifi, sky raider 1.3 with lean kernel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sporty377

eris72 said:


> Light use on wifi, sky raider 1.3 with lean kernel.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


R u using lean kernel 5.1.0 or lean kernel in 5.0.1 in sky raider post?


----------



## bliynd

just picked one up online from vzw for 21.59 free 2 day shipping, awesome!


----------



## eris72

sporty377 said:


> R u using lean kernel 5.1.0 or lean kernel in 5.0.1 in sky raider post?


5.0.1 in the skyraider post. Not sure if 5.1.0 will work, unless its made with anykernel.. tho I could be wrong

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom

It is and it does work.


----------



## Mudavo

With rezound battery. On my ICS themed CM7.

























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jcstahl1

just picked two up the local VZW store. still 50% off.


----------



## Mattes

Just picked 2 up off the site price is still at 20 without being logged in


----------



## revosfts

This is the battery we should have had to begin with...


----------



## bL33d

mine came today im charging now then ill power off and charge to green and reset batt stats.


----------



## sk3litor

bL33d said:


> mine came today im charging now then ill power off and charge to green and reset batt stats.


How do you reset batt stats. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Mattes

I know I wipe mine through recovery


----------



## sk3litor

Check it out I was browsing through the resound forums for shits and giggles and apparently they found a glitch on Verizon I think where they were getting 3 extended batts and a charger for 10$ yes 10$.


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> I know I wipe mine through recovery


So what do you do charge it up, boot into recovery, wipe stats and reboot?


----------



## Mattes

I only wipe when I install a new rom, or if I swap batteries its better to wipe when you insert rather than after it charges and then you can calibrate if you wish when its charged but I never worry about that, and I don't know how the extended batteries will work with the tbolt. For one you'd need the extended back...and secondly idk of they'd fit


----------



## sk3litor

Rite rite. And yeah I thought about all that stuff too but nun-the-less a good find for those guys


----------



## poetzmij

sk3litor said:


> So what do you do charge it up, boot into recovery, wipe stats and reboot?


Well If you got a new rom you just installed states are wiped so it may be a little funky if you don't charge fully before the stats start, to get a good start on stats when you wipe them or get them wiped while installing new rom you should let it charge to green while off. You can also unplug it again and charge a little more which is a bump charge. Then turn it on and stats start fresh and at 100%

...so yea basicly what you said


----------



## sk3litor

poetzmij said:


> Well If you got a new rom you just installed states are wiped so it may be a little funky if you don't charge fully before the stats start, to get a good start on stats when you wipe them or get them wiped while installing new rom you should let it charge to green while off. You can also unplug it again and charge a little more which is a bump charge. Then turn it on and stats start fresh and at 100%
> 
> ...so yea basicly what you said


Not really sure where the new rom came into play, I just wanted to wipe my batt stats and start fresh


----------



## nocoast

sk3litor said:


> Check it out I was browsing through the resound forums for shits and giggles and apparently they found a glitch on Verizon I think where they were getting 3 extended batts and a charger for 10 yes 10.


...


----------



## poetzmij

sk3litor said:


> Not really sure where the new rom came into play, I just wanted to wipe my batt stats and start fresh


Well letting you know because it will wipe stats too and if you just jump on the new rom without calibration or a full charge before you boot it, it will be incorrectly calibrated immediately.


----------



## xpiatio

I have to tell you, I love this battery. This past Saturday I logged 7 hours and 19 minutes and it was still at 82 percent.


----------



## sk3litor

poetzmij said:


> Well letting you know because it will wipe stats too and if you just jump on the new rom without calibration or a full charge before you boot it, it will be incorrectly calibrated immediately.


Rite well this is where I went wrong in the first place lol that's why I wanted to just do a wipeO


----------



## jr313

Finally got my batteries today. I killd the first one down to 3% and am now charging it up. I'll give my review of battery life tomarrow and it'll be with a normal day of usage which is pretty heavy, on full 4g all day and not one bit of wifi.


----------



## HIPHIPJORGE16

jr313 said:


> Finally got my batteries today. I killd the first one down to 3% and am now charging it up. I'll give my review of battery life tomarrow and it'll be with a normal day of usage which is pretty heavy, on full 4g all day and not one bit of wifi.


That's how you do it. Curious to see how your battery life turns out. I did same exact thing and made it from 4am til 630pm on heavy usage and no WiFi. Playing words with friends and syncing everything. Display was set to about 30%.


----------



## jr313

Ok everybody these are my results for my fisrt day after full charge/bump charge last nite. These are full 4g since 6:30 am to time on ss. Heavy use txts, syncing twitter, gmail, and im using it for work today so many phone calls. With my factory battery i swear i wouldve had my phone charging at least twice by now. Forgot to mention using tiamats 1.1.5 kernel @ 184 and not oc'd using interactive gov. I gained 2 hrs easily with this battery, id say well worth the $20 glad i got 2.


----------



## Dark Jedi

Anyone notice their battery lifting up under the case? I notice mine does this.


----------



## Gall0wz

Dark Jedi said:


> Anyone notice their battery lifting up under the case? I notice mine does this.


If your battery is expanding that's bad.


----------



## HalosGhost

Dark Jedi said:


> Anyone notice their battery lifting up under the case? I notice mine does this.


I notice this with the stock battery (non-extended). In fact, it usually happens when my phone is jerked just right. And it leads to my having to do a battery-pull to get my phone back to usable. Since I've heard the Rezound battery is a bit more snug, I'm actually contemplating getting one solely for that reason.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## locusto03

HalosGhost said:


> I notice this with the stock battery (non-extended). In fact, it usually happens when my phone is jerked just right. And it leads to my having to do a battery-pull to get my phone back to usable. Since I've heard the Rezound battery is a bit more snug, I'm actually contemplating getting one solely for that reason.


Dumb question... Couldn't a piece of ghetto-rigged electrical tape hold it in place? At $20, the Rezound battery is definitely worth it, though.


----------



## jr313

I havent had that problem at all with niether battery. Maybe your battery cover is starting to loosen from so many battery pulls? Mine fits nice and tight tho.


----------



## Dark Jedi

Gall0wz said:


> If your battery is expanding that's bad.


No its not expanding. It's a little loose as this is a replacement phone. I will just watch it. I was just wondering if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## HalosGhost

locusto03 said:


> Dumb question... Couldn't a piece of ghetto-rigged electrical tape hold it in place? At $20, the Rezound battery is definitely worth it, though.


Actually, for a while, I just put part of a sticky note in as my ghetto fix, yeah. But it doesn't happen often enough that I care so much









All the best,

-HG


----------



## jr313

Today with moderate use and 4g all day. Txtn, sync, a couple games and a few phone calls.


----------



## jr313

Update....12 hrs!! Best life ever on my tbolt! Def worth the 20 no wifi what so ever. 4g all day, txt all day, couple of calls, music, youtubed a couple vids, twitter, syncing, and a couple games.


----------



## Will

*Just ordered one can't wait to see my results







*


----------



## slimpirudude

I got one and have been really disappointed with it. Sucks.


----------



## BennyJr

slimpirudude said:


> I got one and have been really disappointed with it. Sucks.


Lol care to explain?


----------



## chunk13

As much as I've tried it just won't die. No battery saver programs running. Amazing.


----------



## hall

I think the battery has finally settled down. After many weeks now, I get a few add'l hours, just as one would expect from a slightly higher-rated battery. No "double the life", no "this battery lasts a day and a half"... I'm not disappointed, mind you. An OEM battery for $20 is an acceptable purchase to me.


----------



## Gall0wz

hall said:


> I think the battery has finally settled down. After many weeks now, I get a few add'l hours, just as one would expect from a slightly higher-rated battery. No "double the life", no "this battery lasts a day and a half"... I'm not disappointed, mind you. An OEM battery for $20 is an acceptable purchase to me.


Did you calibrate by wiping the battery stats after bump charging?


----------



## slimpirudude

chunk13 said:


> As much as I've tried it just won't die. No battery saver programs running. Amazing.


What ROM and theme is this?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## larry996

Resound battery with MIUI = 21 hours before dying light use.
Resound battery with MIUI =14 Hours med-heavy use

Unbelievable when the factory battery only lasted 6-7 hours tops!


----------



## Ianxcom

My thunderbolt with the rezound battery blows my galaxy nexus out if the water on battery life. Damn hd super amoled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful

I'm having a issue where it's not displaying percentages correct. Ill charge for 2 hours and it'll only get to 50% and once I reboot it'll change to the 90s where it should be and keep charging to 100%. I use a current monitor app and it's pulling the correct ammount of current from the charger.

This problem happens all over the charging spectrum, just relative to whatever percentage I started at.

When I first got the battery I drained it then charged to 100% and wiped battery stats.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall

Many people, myself included, see that behavior as well. Haven't seen a resolution...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Forgetful

It just strikes me as odd that it only affects some people.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## armyjeffries

Sorry if has been answered (I'm sure it probably has) but do I need to bump charge every cycle? Or just bump charge on the first one, and wipe battery stats?


----------



## stanlalee

armyjeffries said:


> Sorry if has been answered (I'm sure it probably has) but do I need to bump charge every cycle? Or just bump charge on the first one, and wipe battery stats?


first time and wipe battery stats


----------



## armyjeffries

stanlalee said:


> first time and wipe battery stats


Awesome thanks a bunch!


----------



## hall

Forgetful said:


> It just strikes me as odd that it only affects some people.


 Affecting people and reporting it are two different things. They certainly don't go hand in hand. Some people simply don't care, others don't pay that much attention...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## stanlalee

Forgetful said:


> It just strikes me as odd that it only affects some people.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If you never reboot you wouldn't notice anything. It would just stay at 100% for God awful long, then eventually drop and slowly drop per usual. Its only when you reboot at say 98% and your wowed by how little its dropped then for whatever reason have to reboot and it fires back up at 75% (then it stays at 75% for a long time). I'm not sure at what point the displayed drop becomes disproportionate without rebooting because since I got the damn battery I've never been anywhere long enough to run below 35% and by then its 10hrs later.


----------



## armyjeffries

How is everyone's take on the rezound battery vs. trident electra 2600mAh battery? I got the trident electra case for christmas, but I am thinking maybe an Otterbox with the rezound battery would be as good or a better option. Any input?


----------



## TiffG

Gonna pick one of these bad boys up tomorrow for my trip to Vegas next week!


----------



## allo_87

armyjeffries said:


> How is everyone's take on the rezound battery vs. trident electra 2600mAh battery? I got the trident electra case for christmas, but I am thinking maybe an Otterbox with the rezound battery would be as good or a better option. Any input?


It's good... but not 2600mAh good.

Then again, I'm in a stock case with way less bulk... I guess it's personal preference.

Take note that if I lived in 4g coverage,I would opt for extended.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## zer071

armyjeffries said:


> How is everyone's take on the rezound battery vs. trident electra 2600mAh battery? I got the trident electra case for christmas, but I am thinking maybe an Otterbox with the rezound battery would be as good or a better option. Any input?


I have both cases, and their the same size so I'd stick with the trident the battery has more power. My friend has the rezound battery and the otterbox on his my phone, mine easily outlasts his.


----------



## TiffG

Loving this battery right now!!! Whoever figured this out is a genius!!


----------

